# 2010 passat abs module coding....need help



## mubee man (May 14, 2015)

Hello everyone this is my first post. I recently repaired a 2010 passat with the 2.0 tsi engine. its still a work in progress. I don't have the original abs module code and now i.m getting 01044- control module in correctly coded. I believe probably it was caused because the car has sat for over 6 months without a battery attached to it. The abs module might have lost power.
Here is an extract of the ABS scan 


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AF HW: 3C0 614 109 AF
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0015 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000705011743
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62CB91D0BD72783119F-8037

8 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 113
Reset counter: 100
Mileage: 59133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.05.11
Time: 20:57:27

Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x0007
Voltage: 11.75 V
Bin. Bits: 00010000
Count: 200
Hex Value: 0x0000

01314 - Engine Control Module 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 112
Reset counter: 100
Mileage: 59133 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.05.11
Time: 20:57:27

Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x0007
Voltage: 11.75 V
Bin. Bits: 00010000
Count: 199
Hex Value: 0x0000

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x0000
Voltage: 0.00 V
Bin. Bits: 00010000
Count: 149
Hex Value: 0x0000

03201 - Adaptation Overboost 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Time Indication: 0

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Time Indication: 0

01542 - Yaw Rate Sensor (G202) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Time Indication: 0

01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Time Indication: 0

01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Time Indication: 0

Someone please help


----------

